# Geseke/Ehringerfeld/Rüthen/Brilon/Teuto... und Umgebung! GPS



## Radovic (4. August 2015)

Tach zusammen,
ich heiß Daniel bin 33 und fahre seit einem Jahr MTB und bin in den o. g. Orten unterwegs.
Gibt es Leute die auch mit GPS fahren? Evtl. kann man mal gegenseitig welche zur Verfügung stellen.
Am Sonntag war ich in Rüthen und bin eine Strecke nachgefahren, leider muss die wohl schon älter gewesen sein!!
Da ich aus Geseke komme ist eine Feierabendrunde nur in E-Feld möglich.
Fahre leider nicht sooo regemäßig, aber alleine düsen ist ja auch nicht immer soo toll!

Gruss


----------



## Mountain77 (4. August 2015)

Gruß aus Hörste

Kannst diesen Thread wiederbeleben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dien...-lippstadt-geseke.430132/page-5#post-11601017

Im weiteren Kreis sind Mountainbiker aus Geseke, Lippstadt, Anröchte, Soest hier unterwegs.
Brilon und Winterberg werden recht regelmäßig angefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eric101 (2. Oktober 2016)

Hallo noch jemand da? Komme aus Geseke ...


----------

